# بشاره الانجيل برسول اخر الزمان (نبوءة عن المسيح)



## enerky99 (20 يناير 2009)

(وياتي مشتهي كل الامم - قاملاهذا البيت مجدا قال رب الجنود -وفي هذا المكان اعطي السلام)حجي2\6-9 والاصل العبري لياتي مشتهي الامم هو (فيافو حمدوت كولو هاجيم)وفي اخري (فيافو محمادكولو هاجيم)وكلمه السلام هي في النص العبري شالوم والسؤال هنا هل الاسامي تترجم  اي لماذا تم ترجمه محماد الذي هو نطقه وليس ترجمته في العربيه محمد كابرام الذي هو ابراهيم عليه السلام لم تمت الترجمه الي المشتهي ولما لم يجي المسيح بالسلام لو كان هو المشتهي فقد قال السيد المسيح( اتظنون اني جئت لاعطي سلاما علي الارض-كلا اقول لكم) لوقا12- 49


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: بشاره الانجيل برسول اخر الزمان*

[q*uote=enerky99;1131625](وياتي مشتهي كل الامم - قاملاهذا البيت مجدا قال رب الجنود -وفي هذا المكان اعطي السلام)حجي2\6-9 والاصل العبري لياتي مشتهي الامم هو (فيافو حمدوت كولو هاجيم)وفي اخري (فيافو محمادكولو هاجيم)وكلمه السلام هي في النص العبري شالوم والسؤال هنا هل الاسامي تترجم اي لماذا تم ترجمه محماد الذي هو نطقه وليس ترجمته في العربيه محمد كابرام الذي هو ابراهيم عليه السلام لم تمت الترجمه الي المشتهي ولما لم يجي المسيح بالسلام لو كان هو المشتهي فقد قال السيد المسيح( اتظنون اني جئت لاعطي سلاما علي الارض-كلا اقول لكم) لوقا12- 49[/quote]*


سلام المسيح مع الجميع: 
اقراء هذا البحث اخي الحبيب

*الأسماء والصفات المشتقة من كلمات شبيهة بالحمد*​ 
*يستخدم هؤلاء الكتاب بعض الأسماء والصفات التي وردت في الكتاب المقدّس والتي تتشابه في نطقها مع " الحمد " أو التي تشتق من " الحمد " وينسبونها لنبي المسلمين لأن اسمه يُشتق من الحمد!! مثل كلمة " يهوذا "(تكوين49/9) والمشتقة من الحمد، و " مشتهيات " في (نشيد الأنشاد5/16) والتي تنطق في العبرية مثل كلمة الحمد، و " مشتهي " في (حجي2/7) من شهوة، وتنطق أيضًا، في العبربة، مثل الحمد!!*
*وهذه الصفات والأسماء في علم دلالات الألفاظ شبيهة بـ " حَمَدَ – Hamada "، ولكنها لا تعني أنها نبوّة عن نبي باسم " أحمد " أو " محمد ". *
*ولكن بعض الكتّاب من الإخوة المسلمين لهم رأيٌ آخر!! يقول البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود في تعليقه على ما جاء في (حجي2/7)؛ " وفي اللغة العبربة " حمد " تستعمل عادة لتعني " الأمنية الكبري " أو " المشتهى " أو " الشهية " أو " الشائق ". وقد جاءت في الوصية التاسعة من الوصايا العشر " لو تاهمود إيش رايخا " ومعناها " لا تشتهي زوجة جارك " وفي اللغة العبرية يأتي الفاعل " حِمِيدَا " من نفس الحرف الساكن " حِمْدْ " ومعناها " الحَمْد " وهكذا ". ثم أضاف " وهل هناك شيء أكثر من المدح أو حسن الأحدوثة يتوق إليه ويشتهية الإنسان أو يرغب فيه؟ وأيًا من المعنيين تختار، فإنّ الحقيقة الناصعة تبقى بأنّ كلمة " أحمد " هي الصيغة العربية لكلمة " حِمْد " هذا التفسير هو تفسير قاطع لا ريب ولا مراء فيه "(1)!!!*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(1) " محمد فى الكتاب المقدس" ص51.*
*ــــــــــ*

*وقد وردت كلمة " الحمد " في القرآن 38 مرّة و " محمودًا " مرّة واحدة، و " الحامدون " مرّة واحدة(2).وبالرغم أنها جميعًا مشتقة من الحمد فلا يمكن أن نضع بدلاً منها اسم " أحمد" أو " محمد" !! أنظر مثلاً قوله:*
*· " الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " ( الفاتحة 2)، فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " الْحَمْدُ " ؟!! *
*· " إِنَّمَا يُؤْمِنُ بِآيَاتِنَا الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهَا خَرُّوا سُجَّداً وَسَبَّحُوا بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " (السجدة 15). فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " بِحَمْدِ " ؟!!*
*· " وَتَرَى الْمَلَائِكَةَ حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُم بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " (الزمر 75). فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " بِحَمْدِ " أو " الْحَمْدُ " ؟!!*
*· " وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَّكَ عَسَى أَن يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَّحْمُوداً " (الإسراء 79). فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " مَّحْمُوداً " هنا تشير لنبي المسلمين ؟!!*
*· " التَّائِبُونَ الْعَابِدُونَ الْحَامِدُونَ السَّائِحُونَ الرَّاكِعُونَ السَّاجِدونَ الآمِرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّاهُونَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَالْحَافِظُونَ لِحُدُودِ اللّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " (التوبة 112). فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " في صيغة الجمع بدلاً من " الْحَامِدُونَ " ؟!! *
*والإجابة في كل هذه الأحوال كلا، بل ومستحيل، لأنه لا يمكن أن يستقيم المعنى على الإطلاق. وبنفس المنطق نقول لا تصلح الكلمات المأخوذة من الكتاب المقدس والمستخدمة بمثل هذه الطريقة للدلالة على أنها نبوة عن أحمد أو محمد.*
*وفيما يلي الآيات التي استخدمت لتشابهها مع أو اشتقاقها من الفعل " حمد ":*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(2) " المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم " وضعه محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ص 217و218.*
*ــــــــــ*

*1- اسم يهوذا: جاء في (تكوين49/8-10)؛ "يَهُوذَا إِيَّاكَ يَحْمَدُ إِخْوَتُكَ. يَدُكَ عَلَى قَفَا أَعْدَائِكَ. يَسْجُدُ لَكَ بَنُو أَبِيكَ. يَهُوذَا جَرْوُ أَسَدٍ. مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي. جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَأَسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟، لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ " فقال هؤلاء الكتاب أنَّ هذه نبوّة عن نبي المسلمين لأنَّ كلمة " يهوذا " مشتقة من الفعل العبربي والذي يعني " الحمد " والذى يُترجم في اللغة العربية " أحمد "!!.*

*ولكن هذا الكلام غير منطقي ولا يفيد كنبوّة عن " أحمد "!! كما لا ينطبق على أحد غير يهوذا ذاته. فقد تسمّى يهوذا بهذا الاسم بناء على رغبة والدته ليئة زوجة يعقوب والذي كان يعني بالنسبة لها حمدًا وشكرًا لله. فقد دعت كل أودلاها الأربعة بأسماء لها دلالة خاصة بها هي شخصيًا، وذلك بسبب حبّ زوجها يعقوب لأختها وضرّتها راحيل وتفضيلها عليها. يقول الكتاب " َحَبِلَتْ لَيْئَةُ وَوَلَدَتِ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ رَأُوبَيْنَ ( ومعناها في العبرية " رأي بي أوني "، أي " رأي مذلّتي " ) لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: " إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ نَظَرَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي. إِنَّهُ الآنَ يُحِبُّنِي رَجُلِي". وَحَبِلَتْ أَيْضاً وَوَلَدَتِ اِبْناً وَقَالَتْ: " إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ أَنِّي مَكْرُوهَةٌ فَأَعْطَانِي هَذَا أَيْضاً ". فَدَعَتِ اِسْمَهُ " شَمْعُونَ " ( ومعناها في العبرية " سمع أو استمع" ). وَحَبِلَتْ أَيْضاً وَوَلَدَتِ اِبْناً وَقَالَتِ: " الآنَ هَذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ يَقْتَرِنُ بِي رَجُلِي لأَنِّي وَلَدْتُ لَهُ ثَلاَثَةَ بَنِينَ". لِذَلِكَ دُعِيَ اِسْمُهُ " لاَوِيَ" ( ومعناها في العبرية " اقتران " ). وَحَبِلَتْ أَيْضاً وَوَلَدَتِ اِبْناً وَقَالَتْ: " هَذِهِ اِلْمَرَّةَ أَحْمَدُ اَلرَّبَّ ". لِذَلِكَ دَعَتِ اِسْمَهُ " يَهُوذَا" ( ومعناها في العبرية " يحمد" ). ثُمَّ تَوَقَّفَتْ عَنِ اَلْوِلاَدَةِ. " (تكوين29/32-35).*

*إذًا فهذه أسماء خاصة بحالة ليئة وليس لها أي مغزى نبويّ. وإذا افترضنا جدلاً صحّة ما يزعمه هؤلاء الكتاب ووضعنا اسم " أحمد " أو " محمد " بدلاً من يهوذا في نبوّة يعقوب، فماذا ستكون النتيجة؟.*
*" يَهُوذَا " أحمد " إِيَّاكَ يَحْمَدُ " أحمد " إِخْوَتُكَ. يَدُكَ عَلَى قَفَا أَعْدَائِكَ. يَسْجُدُ لَكَ بَنُو أَبِيكَ. " أحمد " جَرْوُ أَسَدٍ. مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي. جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَأَسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟ لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا " أحمد "وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ." وستكون النتيجة هي مجئ شيلون بعد زوال القضيب والمشترع من أحمد " لا يزول قضيب من أحمد ولا مشترع من بين رجليه حتي يأتي شيلون " !!! فهل يفيدهم ذلك في شئ ؟!!!*
*ـــــــــ*

*2- نشيد الأناشيد (5/6)**: جاء في سفر نشيد الأنشاد لسليمان الحكيم قوله " ".*
*وكلمة " مشتهيات " في اللغة العبرية " מחמדמ – mahmadem " وتعني " مشتهيات أو شئ مرغوب فيه " ومفردها " شهوة ". ونظرًا لتشابهها مع كلمة محمد فقد أراد بعض الكتاب أن يصوّرونها علي أنَّها نبوّة عب نبي المسلمين!!! وقد قام أحد هؤلاء الكتاب بشرح الكلمة ولكن بصورة ناقصة ليُوهم قرّاءًه بصحة ما يدّعيه، فنقلها هكذا " מחמד – مَحَمَد – mahmad " وحذف حرف الميم " מ " الأخير!! وقال أنَّ الكلمة العبرية هنا هي " מחמד – محمد " فهل هي مصادفة أن يكون اسم الشخص الذي تنبّأ عنه كاسم النبي العربي؟ الكلمة العبرية ( مَحْمَد ) מחמדتتألّف من الحروف العبرية الأربعة ( ميم – حيت – ميم – دالت ) وهي نفس الأحرف العربية ( ميم – حاء – ميم – دال ) والفرق بين " מחמד – مَحَمَد " ومُحّمَّد في العربية والعبرية هو التشكيل. هذا التشكيل الذي لم يخترعه اليهود إلا في القرن الثامن الميلادي أي بعد حوالي مائة عام من بدء الإسلام. وكلمة مُحّمَّد في العربية والعبرية لها معني واحد هو صيغة التفضيل من الرجل المحمود. أمّا كلمة مَحَمَد فإنَّ لها حسب قاموس " بن يهوذا " أربعة معاني هي : ( المحبوب – المُشتهي – النفيس - المحمَد ). وبالطبع فإنَّ المترجمين للكتاب المقدّس يميلون لاختيار أوّل ثلاث كلمات لإبعاد القارئ المسيحي عن الكلمة الحقيقية.*
*ــــــــــ*

*ثمّ أضاف إنَّ الفرق بين: *
*كلمة " مَحَمَد " ( mahmad ) Mahamad*
*وكلمة مُحّمَّد Muhammad" لم يكن موجودًا في العبرية القديمة "!!!*
*وحاول أن يوحي بأنَّ اليهود الذين وضعوا التشكيل أرادوا أن يُبعدوا النصاري عن الإسلام" (3)!!*

*وبالرغم من هذا الجهد اللغوي الجبّار الذي بذله هذا الكاتب فقد خانه التوفيق وجانبه الصواب وبذل جهدًا بدون فائدة للأسباب التالية:*
*(1) تعمّد الكاتب نقل عبارة " مشتهيات " الجمع والتي هي في تاعبرية حرفيًا " מחמדמ – مَحِمِدِيِم -mahmadem " ونقلها " מחמד – مَحَمَد " فقط بحذف حرف الميم العبري " מ " الأخير ليسهّل مقارنتها مع مُحّمَّد !! أي نقل الكلمة ناقصة وهذا باطل وما بُني علي باطل فهو باطل!!*
*ومع ذلك نؤكّد أنّ الكلمة " مَحَمَد " ( mahmad ) Mahamad استخدمت في العهد القديم أكثر من 12 مرّة وكلّها بمعني " شهوة وشهي وثمين ومشتهيات ونفائس " (4) أنظر علي سبيل المثال:*
*· "فَإِنِّي فِي نَحْوِ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ غَداً أُرْسِلُ عَبِيدِي إِلَيْكَ فَيُفَتِّشُونَ بَيْتَكَ وَبُيُوتَ عَبِيدِكَ، وَكُلَّ مَا هُوَ شَهِيٌّ (- مَحَمَد) فِي عَيْنَيْكَ يَضَعُونَهُ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَيَأْخُذُونَهُ " (1ملوك20/6).*
*· " وَأَحْرَقُوا بَيْتَ اللَّهِ وَهَدَمُوا سُورَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَأَحْرَقُوا جَمِيعَ قُصُورِهَا بِالنَّارِ وَأَهْلَكُوا جَمِيعَ آنِيَتِهَا الثَّمِينَةِ ( - مَحِمِديِه )" (2أخبار36/19).*
*· " بَيْتُ قُدْسِنَا وَجَمَالِنَا حَيْثُ سَبَّحَكَ آبَاؤُنَا قَدْ صَارَ حَرِيقَ نَارٍ وَكُلُّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِنَا ( - وبدون ضمير الملكية מחמד – مَحَمَد ) صَارَتْ خَرَاباً. " (أشعيا64/11).*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(3) رسول الله محمد كما ورد في الكتاب لمقدس،**www.islamicweb.com/christianity/muhammad.htm**.*
*(4)**See Kohelenberger Intelinear Hebrew-English Old Testament.*
*ــــــــــ*

*· " قَدْ ذَكَرَتْ أُورُشَلِيمُ فِي أَيَّامِ مَذَلَّتِهَا وَتَطَوُّحِهَا كُلَّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِهَا (מחמדמ – مَحِمِدِيِم -mahmadem ) اَلَّتِي كَانَتْ فِي أَيَّامِ اَلْقِدَم " (مراثي1/7).*
*· " بَسَطَ اَلْعَدُوُّ يَدَهُ عَلَى كُلِّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِهَا ( - مَحِمِديِه )" (مراثي1/10).*
*· وقال الله لحزقيال " يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَئَنَذَا آخُذُ عَنْكَ شَهْوَةَ (- مَحَمَد)عَيْنَيْكَ ( أي زوجتك ) بِضَرْبَةٍ, فَلاَ تَنُحْ وَلاَ تَبْكِ وَلاَ تَنْزِلْ دُمُوعُكَ " (حزقيال24/16).*
*· " وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, أَفَلاَ يَكُونُ فِي يَوْمٍ آخُذُ عَنْهُمْ عِزَّهُمْ, سُرُورَ فَخْرِهِمْ, شَهْوَةَ (- مَحَمَد) عُيُونِهِمْ وَرَفْعَةَ نَفْسِهِمْ: أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ " (حزقيال24/25).*
*· " يَرِثُ الْقَرِيصُ نَفَائِسَ (- مَحَمَد) فِضَّتِهِمْ. يَكُونُ الْعَوْسَجُ فِي مَنَازِلِهِمْ. " (هوشع9/6).*

*(2) وقد حاول هذا الكاتب، بدون سند أو دليل، الإيحاء بأن اليهود وضعوا حركات التشكيل وأنهم هم الذين غيّروا التشكيل ليبعدوا النصارى عن الإسلام!! وبالرغم من عدم معقولية النصف الثاني من هذا الكلام نقول لسيادته أنّ هذا النص العبرى ليس هو النص الوحيد لأسفار العهد القديم الموجود معنا، فهذه الأسفار ترجمها اليهود إلى اليونانية قبل المسيح بأكثر من 200 سنة وقبل الإسلام بأكثر من 800 سنة، كما ترجمها المسيحيون إلى الآرامية واللتينية والقبطية قبل الإسلام بأكثر من 300 سنة، وما زالت الكلمة هي هي بنفس معناها " شهوة " سواء في العبرية أو في اللغات التي ترجمت إليها دون تغير ونختار لسيادته الترجمة الأقدم والأشهر وهي اليونانية والتي وردت فيها هذه الكلمة هكذا " επιθυμια – epithumia "(5). ومعناها " شهوة – اشتهاء " والتي تُرجمت إليها العديد من الآيات التي بها كلمة " شهوة " مثل:*
*· " وَاللفِيفُ الذِي فِي وَسَطِهِمِ اشْتَهَى شَهْوَةً ( επιθυμιαν– epithumian). فَعَادَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل أَيْضاً وَبَكُوا وَقَالُوا:مَنْ يُطْعِمُنَا لحْماً؟" (عدد11/4).*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*see Brenton The Septuagent With Apocrypha. Greek and English (5)*
*ــــــــــ*​*· " شَهْوَةَ( επιθυμιαν– epithumian) قَلْبِهِ أَعْطَيْتَهُ وَمُلْتَمَسَ شَفَتَيْهِ لَمْ تَمْنَعْهُ " (مزمور21/2).*
*· " بَلِ اشْتَهُوا شَهْوَةً (επιθυμιαν– epithumian) فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَرَّبُوا اللهَ فِي الْقَفْرِ " (مزمور106/14).*
*· " فِي شَهْوَةِ (επιθυμιαξ– epithumias) نَفْسِهَا تَسْتَنْشِقُ الرِّيحَ " (أرميا2/24).*

*وقد استخدمت كلمة " επιθυμια – epithumia " بهذا المعني " شهوة " أو " اشتهاء " في العهد الجديد 37 مرّة (6). *

*(3) كما أنَّ نصّ الآية المذكورة، في سفر النشيد، لا يصلح أن توضع فيه كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " مشتهيات ". فكاتب السفر بالروح وهو سليمان الحكيم يتكلم بأسلوب شعري ومزي، مجازي، ويصوّر بأسلوب روحي مجازي قصّة حب بين حبيب ومحبوبته، وهو قطعة روحيّة أدبية رائعة تصوّر جمال الحبّ بين الملك وزوجته الذي آمن اليهود أنه رمزًا للعلاقة بين الله وشعبه إسرائيل. وآمنت الكنيسة منذ فجرها الباكر أنه رمزًا للعلاقة بين المسيح، العريس وعروسه الكنيسة. أو بين المسيح والنفس البشرية. ولا يمكن بل ومن المستحيل تحويل كلمة " مشتهيات " إلى اسم علم فنص الآية بما سبقها وما تلاها هو: " حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً. يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (نشيد 5/10-16).*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(6) أنظر " فهرس الكلمات اليونانية للعهد الجديد" للقس غسان خلف رقم 1708ص285. *
*ــــــــــ*

*سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (نشيد 5/10-16).*
*فهل يصلح بعد هذا الوصف أن نحذف من الآية الأخيرة كلمة " مشتهيات " ونضع بدلا منها" محمد " أو " أحمد " مع مثل هذه الأوصاف ؟!!*

*3- مشتهى كل الأمم**: جاء في سفر حجي قوله " وَأُزَلْزِلُ كُلَّ الأُمَمِ. وَيَأْتِي مُشْتَهَى كُلِّ الأُمَمِ فَأَمْلأُ هَذَا الْبَيْتَ مَجْداً قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ." (حجي2/7).*
*فال بعض هؤلاء الكتاب أن كلمة " مشتهى " هنا هي في العبربة ( חמדח – حِمدَا – hemdah ) وتعني " شهوة - desire" و " مشتهي - desirable "مشتقة من نفس الأصل مثل كلمة " محمد " وطبقها عبد الأحد داود وغيره على نبى المسلمين!!! ونقلها هكذا " ولسوف أزلزل كل الأمم، وسوف يأتي " حِمَدا -Himada " لكل الأمم...."!! وحاول أن يؤكد أنه لا توجد صلة بين" حِمَدا "وبين يسوع أو المسيح أو المخلص وذلك من جهة التشابه اللفظي(7)!! وقال المستشار محمد عزت الطهطاوي " ومشتهى كل الأمم المذكور في نبوّة حجّي أصله العبراني " حمدون" أي محمود الآمم "(8)!!*
*ولكن هذا التفسير وهذا التخريج لا يتفق لا مع لغة الكتاب المقدس التي من المفروض أن يلتزموا بها، ولا مع أسلوب الكتاب المقدس في تفسيره لنفسه بنفسه، والذي تفسر آياته من خلال آياته الأخرى وليس بطريقة اختطاف كلمة من هنا وجملة من هناك للإيحاء بأفكار لا صلة لها بالكتاب المقدس ولم تخطر على بال مفسريه سواء من اليهود أو المسيحيين عبر كل العصور.*
*(1) فقد وردت هذه الكلمة في هذا الآية هكذا ( - حِمَدت - hemdat )، وليس كما نقلوها!! كما وردت فى العهد القديم مرتين إلى جانب هذه الآية:*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(7) " محمد في الكتاب المقدس " ص50 و 51.*
*(8) نفس المصدر؛ ص 28.*
*ــــــــــ*

*" وَأَمَّا الأُتُنُ الضَّالَّةُ لَكَ مُنْذُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فَلاَ تَضَعْ قَلْبَكَ عَلَيْهَا لأَنَّهَا قَدْ وُجِدَتْ. وَلِمَنْ كُلُّ شَهِيِّ ( - حِمَدت - hemdat – desire of )(9) إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ أَلَيْسَ لَكَ وَلِكُلِّ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ؟ " (1صموئيل9/20)، وتعنى " كل شهي هنا رغبة إسرائيل لملك وقد اختير شاول البنياميني ليكون هذا الملك. وقد ترجمت في اليونانية السبعينية:*

*"** Ισραηλωριατου "، وتعني " سيادة إسرائيل – The Excellency of Israel "(10)*​ 
*وجاء عن ملك الشمال أو ضد المسيح في سفر دانيال قوله " ولا يبالي بآلهة آبائه ولا بشهوة ( - حِمَدت - hemdat – desire of ) النساء وبكل إله لا يبالي لأنَّه يتعظّم علي الكلّ ". وترجمت في اليونانية:*​ 
*" Και επιθυια γυναικψν " أي " desire of women- شهوة النساء ".*​ 
*فهل يقبل هؤلاء الكتاب أن يوضع اسم " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " شهي " في الأولي:*
*" ولمن كل هي شهي ( - حِمَدت - hemdat – desire of ) إسرائيل "، فتصبح " ولمن كل أحمد ( أو محمد ) إسرائيل "!!!*​ 
*وكذلك أن نضعها بدلاً من:*
*" ولا يبالي بآلهة آبائه ولا بشهوة ( - حِمَدت - hemdat – desire of ) النساء " فتصبح:*
*" ولا يبالي بآلهة آبائه ولا بأحمد ( أو محمد ) النساء"!!*
*ولا أظن أنهم يقبلون ولا نحن أيضًا!! *​ 
*(3) كما أنَّ نصّ الآيات كاملاً هو " فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّابِعِ فِي الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ ( 17 أكتوبر 520 ق.م. ) كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ عَنْ يَدِ حَجَّيِ النَّبِيِّ: قُلْ لِزَرُبَّابِلَ بْنَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ وَالِي يَهُوذَا وَيَهُوشَعَ بْنِ يَهُوصَادَاقَ الْكَاهِنِ الْعَظِيمِ وَبَقِيَّةِ الشَّعْبِ: مَنِ الْبَاقِي فِيكُمُ اَلَّذِي رَأَى هَذَا اَلْبَيْتَ فِي مَجْدِهِ اَلأَوَّلِ ( هيكل سليمان الذي دمّره بنوخذ نصّر ملك بابل قبل ذلك بـ 66 سنة ) ؟ وَكَيْفَ تَنْظُرُونَهُ اَلآنَ ( يقصد الهيكل الذي بناه زربابل كامتداد لهيكل سليمان ) ؟ أَمَا هُوَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ كَلاَ شَيْءٍ! فَالآنَ تَشَدَّدْ يَا زَرُبَّابِلُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَتَشَدَّدْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ بْنُ يَهُوصَادَاقَ الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(9)** See Kohelenberger Interlinear Hebrew-English Old Testament.*
*(10)** see Brenton The Septuagent With Apocrypha. Greek and English*
*ــــــــــ*

*وَتَشَدَّدُوا يَا جَمِيعَ شَعْبِ الأَرْضِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَاعْمَلُوا فَإِنِّي مَعَكُمْ يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. حَسَبَ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي عَاهَدْتُكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِكُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ وَرُوحِي قَائِمٌ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ. لاَ تَخَافُوا. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: هِيَ مَرَّةٌ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ فَأُزَلْزِلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَالْيَابِسَةَ وَأُزَلْزِلُ كُلَّ الأُمَمِ. وَيَأْتِي مُشْتَهَى كُلِّ الأُمَمِ فَأَمْلأُ هَذَا الْبَيْتَ مَجْداً قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ." (حجي2/1-7).*

*ومشتهي كل الأمم هو المسيّا ابن داود الذي يقول عنه الكتاب: " ومُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالْجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً، وَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ كُلُّ الْمُلُوكِ. كُلُّ الأُمَمِ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ... يَكُونُ اسْمُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. قُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ يَمْتَدُّ اسْمُهُ. وَيَتَبَارَكُونَ بِهِ. كُلُّ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ يُطَوِّبُونَهُ. " (مزمور72/1و11و17).*

*كما أوضح سفر ملاخي مغزي هذه النبوّة في نبوّة ملاخي قائلاً: " هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي ( أي رسولي ) فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي ( أي يوحنا المعمدان الذي جاء ليعدّ طريق الرب يسوع المسيح ). وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ ( الرب ) الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. وَمَنْ يَحْتَمِلُ يَوْمَ مَجِيئِهِ وَمَنْ يَثْبُتُ عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ؟ لأَنَّهُ مِثْلُ نَارِ الْمُمَحِّصِ وَمِثْلُ أَشْنَانِ الْقَصَّارِ."( ملاخي3/1و2).*

*والعهد هنا هو الذي أشار إليه أشعياء النبي " أَنَا اَلرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلأُمَمِ، لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ اَلْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ اَلْحَبْسِ اَلْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ اَلسِّجْنِ اَلْجَالِسِينَ فِي اَلظُّلْمَةِ. " ( أشعيا42/6و7).*

*كما فسّر العهد الجديد هذه النبوّة عن الرب يسوع المسيح الذي وصفه بـ " وَسِيطِ اَلْعَهْدِ اَلْجَدِيدِ: يَسُوعَ... اَلَّذِي مِنَ اَلسَّمَاءِ، الَّذِي صَوْتُهُ زَعْزَعَ اَلأَرْضَ حِينَئِذٍ، وَأَمَّا اَلآنَ فَقَدْ وَعَدَ قَائِلاً: إِنِّي مَرَّةً أَيْضاً أُزَلْزِلُ لاَ اَلأَرْضَ فَقَطْ بَلِ اَلسَّمَاءَ أَيْضاً. فَقَوْلُهُ مَرَّةً أَيْضاً يَدُلُّ عَلَى تَغْيِيرِ اَلأَشْيَاءِ اَلْمُتَزَعْزِعَةِ كَمَصْنُوعَةٍ، لِكَيْ تَبْقَى اَلَّتِي لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.لِذَلِكَ وَنَحْنُ قَابِلُونَ مَلَكُوتاً لاَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ لِيَكُنْ عِنْدَنَا شُكْرٌ بِهِ نَخْدِمُ اَللهَ خِدْمَةً مَرْضِيَّةً، بِخُشُوعٍ وَتَقْوَى. " (عبرانيين12/24-28).*

*المرجع http://www.fatherbassit.com/shobohat/3abd_almasi7/book_1.htm#_الأسماء_والصفات_المشتقة_من*​


----------



## Hallelujah (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: بشاره الانجيل برسول اخر الزمان*

مار انطونيوس
ربنا يبارك حياتك على الرد الرائع


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: بشاره الانجيل برسول اخر الزمان*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## صوت الرب (20 يناير 2009)

enerky99 قال:


> ولما لم يجي المسيح بالسلام لو كان هو المشتهي فقد قال السيد المسيح( اتظنون اني جئت لاعطي سلاما علي الارض-كلا اقول لكم) لوقا12- 49


المسيح رب السلام لم يأتي بالسلام !!!!!!!!!!!
عار عليك أن تأتي بآية مقصوصة و لم تقرأ تفسيرها
و تتخذها دليلا على أن المسيح لم يأتي بالسلام


----------



## أَمَة (26 يناير 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> المسيح رب السلام لم يأتي بالسلام !!!!!!!!!!!
> عار عليك أن تأتي بآية مقصوصة و لم تقرأ تفسيرها
> و تتخذها دليلا على أن المسيح لم يأتي بالسلام


 


أخي صوت الرب
هو لم يأتي بآية مقصوصة لأنه لم يقرأها أصلا
هو مسكين وضحية لأنه يردد ويعيد كلام الاكبر منه
ظانا انهم يقولون الصدق
ولكن هذا لا يعفيه من المسؤولية أبدا
لآن الله اعطاه عقلا وهو اختار الا يستعمله
إما كسلا... أو خوفا من معرفة الحقيقة

الرب يهديه ويهديهم جميعا​


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2009)

اذا كان الاخ لا يعرف الفرق بين الانجيل و سفر حجي
فكيف نحاور شخص اعمي لا يعرف عن اي سفر يتكلم؟


----------



## صوت الرب (26 يناير 2009)

*


أمة قال:



أخي صوت الرب
هو لم يأتي بآية مقصوصة لأنه لم يقرأها أصلا
هو مسكين وضحية لأنه يردد ويعيد كلام الاكبر منه
ظانا انهم يقولون الصدق
ولكن هذا لا يعفيه من المسؤولية أبدا
لآن الله اعطاه عقلا وهو اختار الا يستعمله
إما كسلا... أو خوفا من معرفة الحقيقة

الرب يهديه ويهديهم جميعا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامك صحيح ( مرقس الأصحاح 12 العدد 34 )
فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْلٍ قَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ بَعِيداً عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ».
*


----------

